# CMSFW Beethoven Quartet Cycle with Miró Quartet



## Alton Adkins (3 mo ago)

Looking forward to the Miró Quartet joining Chamber Music Society of Fort Worth for the Beethoven Quartet Cycle beginning November 7 at the Modern Art Museum of Fort Worth. The week will include masterclasses with members of Miró and lectures with Bill McGlaughlin, host of Exploring Music, and Gary Levinson, Artistic Director of CMSFW. For more information on the concerts, tickets, hotel accommodations, and other things to do in Fort Worth, visit www.cmsfw.org.


----------

